# Lenovo Thinkpad x220 and 9.0-release



## UNIXgod (Jan 16, 2012)

I have this laptop. currently have been running linux as a temporary OS in anticipation for graphic driver support in 9.0

Has anyone installed FreeBSD release on this laptop? I did not see the driver in the release notes.


----------



## fnucc (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe this can help: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=25539 and also this http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Boot-halts-on-Thinkpad-X220-Sandy-Bridge-td4398943.html


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 16, 2012)

fnucc said:
			
		

> Maybe this can help: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=25539 and also this http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Boot-halts-on-Thinkpad-X220-Sandy-Bridge-td4398943.html



Thank you for the response. I was a particiant in the forum thread. Unfortunatetly both threads refer to pre-release. I am interested in the current STABLE RELEASE not HEAD. Since the rel-notes didn't have it I assume that the driver never made it in which means I may have to wait for a supplementary release or 9.1 whichever comes first.

Anyone else with a sandy bridge and intel gpu running 9 RELEASE? Is it ready?


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's the port of the patch Konstantin writes for 9.0. I use it on 9.0-RELEASE.
Just patch you kernel as usual, recompile and install Xorg from the Xorg repo.
EDIT: Damn, I forgot the link. I must have been really sleepy 
http://tsatsenko.ru/files/


----------

